# 

## jac.urbanczyk

Dzień dobry i witam!
Nowy temat, ale jakże znany i każdy stawał przed takim dylematem. Działka jest, wymarzony projekt wybrany(https://z500.pl/projekt/36534/Zx172,...pialniami.html) i niebawem mam zamiar budować dom.. no i tu pojawia się owy dylemat. Z czego ten dom wybudować - z pustaka ceramicznego czy bloczka komórkowego? Każda technologia ma swoje wady i zalety, ale to co jest dla mnie najważniejsze to żeby dom był ciepły i nie wychładzał się tak szybko. Argument finansowy również jest ważny, ale z tego po zliczeniu wszystkich kosztów(materiał+robocizna) różnica wyjdzie niewielka. I tutaj proszę Was wszystkich, którzy już mają doświadczenie w tym temacie. Mam 2 faworytów:
- Bloczek komórkowy - Ytong Energo+ 48 cm
- Pustak ceramiczny - TERMOTON P+W 25 DIAMENT S + ocieplenie 15cm/20cm

Prawie wszystkie firmy "biją się" teraz na parametry techniczne - współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła, współczynnik przenikania ciepła etc. Tylko czy różnica 0,02 jest tak bardzo odczuwalna? Jedna firma jest lepsza od drugiej w zależności od parametru. Licząc koszt materiałów, w przypadku Ytong wyjdzie mnie ok. 46 tyś. zł, TERMOton ok. 17 tyś. zł.; Styropian ok 7 tyś. zł. Zarówno w przypadku Ytong jak i TERMOton dochodzi koszt robocizny, który będzie różnił się, doliczając jeszcze robociznę termoizolacji(prawdopodobnie dom będzie budowany etapami).
Proszę Was o opinie, porady, wszelkie informacje, które pozwolą mi ułatwić wybór odpowiedniego materiału. Otwarty jestem również na nowe propozycje. Tak jak pisałem, ważne jest dla mnie ciepło, ale jeżeli uda się przy okazji zaoszczędzić kilka tysięcy złotych to również nie będzie źle :wink:  Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie informacje. Jeżeli pojawią się pytania to czekam...

Pozdrawiam,
Jacek

----------


## ag2a

A nie lepiej po prostu 24 ściana z betonu komórkowego i 20 styro?

----------


## potoczny

ponad 20k różnicy na materiale do dla ciebie niewielka różnica?
ładowanie się w ściany jednorodne generalnie nie jest opłacalne finansowo, taniej wychodzi dwuwarstwowa ściana ze styro, bo akurat koszt samego styropianu  jest relatywnie niewielki w stosunku do korzyści ( pamiętaj, że nawet na półmetrowym ytongu trzeba jednak zrobić jakąś elewację)

----------


## Elfir

to co jest najtańsze przy zakładanej wytrzymałości i współczynniku przewodności cieplnej.

Zasadniczo opłaca się cienka ściana + grube ocieplenie.

Dlatego ja mam 18 silikat i 20 cm styropianu.

----------


## jac.urbanczyk

> ponad 20k różnicy na materiale do dla ciebie niewielka różnica?
> ładowanie się w ściany jednorodne generalnie nie jest opłacalne finansowo, taniej wychodzi dwuwarstwowa ściana ze styro, bo akurat koszt samego styropianu  jest relatywnie niewielki w stosunku do korzyści ( pamiętaj, że nawet na półmetrowym ytongu trzeba jednak zrobić jakąś elewację)


napisałem "różnica niewielka" ponieważ zakładam budowanie domu etapami - rozłożone w czasie, różne ekipy. Raz zapłacę za postawienie murów i praktycznie drugi raz za zrobienie izolacji jeżeli zdecyduję się na 2 warstwy. Koszty total w oby przypadkach powinny wyjść podobnie. Co do jednej warstwy to Ytong chwali się, w przypadku 48 cm, współczynnikiem przenikania ciepła na poziomie 0,17 W/(m2K). W tym przypadku nie zakładam dodatkowej izolacji... ale dzięki bogu jest to forum :wink:

----------


## jac.urbanczyk

> to co jest najtańsze przy zakładanej wytrzymałości i współczynniku przewodności cieplnej.
> 
> Zasadniczo opłaca się cienka ściana + grube ocieplenie.
> 
> Dlatego ja mam 18 silikat i 20 cm styropianu.


Silke też brałem pod uwagę, ale przeraził mnie wysoki wpółczynnik przenikania ciepła...

----------


## Elfir

Który jest pomijalny w ścianie dwuwarstwowej, bo za izolację odpowiada styropian a nie materiał nośny.
Mam dom prawie pasywny z silki.
***

Robiłam niedawno na innym forum budowlanym porównanie cen i parametrów przy zakładanej grubości ściany 40 cm:

BK 500 Solbet Optimal - 24x24x59 cm + 16 cm styropianu grafitowego = Współczynnik przenikania ciepła: 0,15W/m2K
Cena 1 m2 ściany z bloczka wynosi:  76,2 zł (10,79 zł x 7,062 szt), Cena 1m2 styropianu 16 cm wynosi 32 zł (dla ceny 60 zł/paczka 0,3m3)
Czyli łączny koszt m2 to 108,2 zł

Silikat drążony 18 cm Silka - 18x19,9x33,3 cm + 22 cm styropianu grafitowego = 0,14W/m2K
Cena 1m2 ściany z silki wynosi:  68,25 zł (4,55 zł x 15 szt), Cena 1m2 styropianu grafitowego 22 cm wynosi 44 zł (dla ceny 60 zł/paczka 0,3m3)
Czyli łączny koszt m2 to 112,25 zł

Ceny brałam pierwsze lepsze z neta. Aby było wiarygodniej, trzeba byłoby na podstawie jednej hurtowni.

Jak widać na powyższym zestawieniu:
Sens ma wybieranie najtańszego materiału na ściany (przy projektowanej wytrzymałości i obciążeniu) - za to liczy się każdy cm styropianu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nowy temat


Klik w sygnaturkę.

----------


## PaRa

> Silke też brałem pod uwagę, ale przeraził mnie wysoki wpółczynnik przenikania ciepła...


Jeszcze wiele nauki przed tobą. Jesteś bardzo dobrym klientem, bo najgorszy klient to świadomy klient.

 Buduj z najtańszej cegły która spełnia warunki techniczne, a ten wysoki współczynnik zniknie prze dodanie 1-2 cm styropianu.

----------


## ACCel

Masz kolejne obliczenia na brak sensu stosowania ytong energo, kontra zwykły BK i styropian.

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...snymi-siłami-)

----------


## jac.urbanczyk

> Klik w sygnaturkę.


dziękuję

----------


## jac.urbanczyk

> Jeszcze wiele nauki przed tobą. Jesteś bardzo dobrym klientem, bo najgorszy klient to świadomy klient.
> 
>  Buduj z najtańszej cegły która spełnia warunki techniczne, a ten wysoki współczynnik zniknie prze dodanie 1-2 cm styropianu.


Z tego co czytam faktycznie zaczyna mieć to sens. Jeszcze tydzień temu pod uwagę brałem tylko bloczek 1W. Od kilku dni czytam i porównuję bloczki z ceramiką.... A będąc w hurtowni prosząc o zrobienie kosztorysu to "profesjonalny doradca" nie wyprowadzał mnie z tego błędu tylko zacierał ręce jak widział 106 palet ytong'u wyjeżdżające z placu.... szkoda gadać. Dziękuję za dotychczasowe informacje.

----------


## Kaizen

> Z tego co czytam faktycznie zaczyna mieć to sens. Jeszcze tydzień temu pod uwagę brałem tylko bloczek 1W.


Spróbuj znaleźć ekipę, co Ci tą ścianę otynkuje i zapytaj o wycenę i porównaj z wyceną 2W razem z tynkiem.
I na deser porównaj U.

----------


## boconek03

Też miałem dylemat ale postawiłem na zimniejszą ceramikę. Dla mnie na plus twardość i izolacja akustyczna. BK łatwiej i szybciej się pracuje no i lambde ma lepszą ale mimo to wybrałem ceramikę.

----------


## Elfir

boconek03 _Dla mnie na plus twardość i izolacja akustyczna._  - przy takich założeniach, dlaczego nie silikat?

----------


## Kaizen

> Też miałem dylemat ale postawiłem na zimniejszą ceramikę. Dla mnie na plus twardość i izolacja akustyczna. BK łatwiej i szybciej się pracuje no i lambde ma lepszą ale mimo to wybrałem ceramikę.


Masz na myśli dziurawą ceramikę? Akustycznie to najgorszy materiał - rezonuje że historia. Niesie się najdalej (trzy piętra niżej sąsiad nie dawał mi spać).
Twardość w czym ma pomagać? Przecież i tak nie dotykasz jego powierzchni w wykończonym domu.

Za to kruchy...





A na deser:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVRyoNZbFHY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsKBRJFzD64

----------


## boconek03

BK ma tyle samo wad dla mnie albo więcej. 
Dla mnie ceramika nie rezonuje a parametry akustyczne ma lepsze. Ścianki działowe z bk to jakaś porażka, wszystko słychać.
Poza tym ten historycznym filmik z porothermem co ma wnieść bo nie wiem. Ceramika nigdy nie będzie idealna z racji samego procesu produkcji.Komu nie pasuje to niech bierze BK i cieszy się lambdą i rownymi bloczkami ale dla mnie to za delikatny materiał w ktorym można rzeźbić gwoździem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dla mnie ceramika nie rezonuje a parametry akustyczne ma lepsze.


Konkretnie jaki parametr ma lepszy? I która ceramika? Nie przypisujesz cech cegły pełnej pustaczkom ceramicznym?

Izolacyjność akustyczna ściany to dosyć skomplikowany temat. W przypadku materiałów o budowie niejednorodnej (jak pustaki) jeszcze trudniejsza - są częstotliwości, które w nich rezonują i zamiast być ciszej jest głośniej.
Na początek i na deser

Najlepiej izoluje lity żelbet, potem pełna silka i ceramika, ale pełna. Pustaki są daleko w tyle. Często dalej, niż BK.




> Poza tym ten historycznym filmik z porothermem co ma wnieść bo nie wiem.


Pokazać (nie)szczelność i kruchość materiału. A co ma wnieść "Dla mnie na plus twardość" w przypadku materiału, którego w wykończonym domu nie możesz dotknąć?




> Ceramika nigdy nie będzie idealna z racji samego procesu produkcji.


Co nie znaczy, ze wyjeżdżając z fabryki ma być dziurawa jak sito.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dzień dobry i witam!
> Nowy temat, ale jakże znany i każdy stawał przed takim dylematem. Działka jest, wymarzony projekt wybrany(https://z500.pl/projekt/36534/Zx172,...pialniami.html) i niebawem mam zamiar budować dom.. no i tu pojawia się owy dylemat. Z czego ten dom wybudować - z pustaka ceramicznego czy bloczka komórkowego? Każda technologia ma swoje wady i zalety, ale to co jest dla mnie najważniejsze to żeby dom był ciepły i nie wychładzał się tak szybko. Argument finansowy również jest ważny, ale z tego po zliczeniu wszystkich kosztów(materiał+robocizna) różnica wyjdzie niewielka. I tutaj proszę Was wszystkich, którzy już mają doświadczenie w tym temacie. Mam 2 faworytów:
> - Bloczek komórkowy - Ytong Energo+ 48 cm
> - Pustak ceramiczny - TERMOTON P+W 25 DIAMENT S + ocieplenie 15cm/20cm
> 
> Prawie wszystkie firmy "biją się" teraz na parametry techniczne - współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła, współczynnik przenikania ciepła etc. Tylko czy różnica 0,02 jest tak bardzo odczuwalna? Jedna firma jest lepsza od drugiej w zależności od parametru. Licząc koszt materiałów, w przypadku Ytong wyjdzie mnie ok. 46 tyś. zł, TERMOton ok. 17 tyś. zł.; Styropian ok 7 tyś. zł. Zarówno w przypadku Ytong jak i TERMOton dochodzi koszt robocizny, który będzie różnił się, doliczając jeszcze robociznę termoizolacji(prawdopodobnie dom będzie budowany etapami).
> Proszę Was o opinie, porady, wszelkie informacje, które pozwolą mi ułatwić wybór odpowiedniego materiału. Otwarty jestem również na nowe propozycje. Tak jak pisałem, ważne jest dla mnie ciepło, ale jeżeli uda się przy okazji zaoszczędzić kilka tysięcy złotych to również nie będzie źle Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie informacje. Jeżeli pojawią się pytania to czekam...
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Jacek


Ściana i materiał z niej wykonany to tylko skorupa, nie jest ważne czy ma lepszy czy gorszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła, to tylko zwykły materiał konstrukcyjny. 
Do ograniczania strat ciepła z domu powinna służyć i służy tylko i wyłącznie izolacja. 
Czyli ściany domu mogą być nawet z betonu lanego, który ma najwyższy współczynnik przenikania ciepła ale to droga sprawa. 
Zamiennikiem betonu o podobnych właściwościach jest silikat, znacznie tańszy.
I dopiero wtedy wchodzi do gry izolacja.

----------


## ACCel

BK przy podobnej grubości (24/25cm) zapewnia dodatkową izolację, odpowiadającą ok. 5cm styropianu. Oprócz tego jest większy, dokładniejszy, dużo lepiej się obrabia, łatwiej robi instalacje itd. Podobne porównanie z silikatami.

----------


## Arturo72

> Silke też brałem pod uwagę, ale przeraził mnie wysoki wpółczynnik przenikania ciepła...


Polecam poniższy kalkulator, wtedy myślę, że zmieni się myślenie  :smile:  
https://termoorganika.pl/kalkulator-...ka-u-przegrody

Dla bardziej wnikliwego dociekania polecam własnoręcznie sobie wyliczyć straty ciepła przez przegrode. 
Ale to trzeba bardziej wyniknąć w temat i poznać lambdy cegieł z różnych materiałów no i izolacji bo styro styropianowi nie równy bo od 0,031 do bodajże 0,046 a to kosmos różnica  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

Są dużo lepsze narzędzia: https://www.ubakus.de/u-wert-rechner/?&lang=en

----------


## boconek03

> Konkretnie jaki parametr ma lepszy? I która ceramika? Nie przypisujesz cech cegły pełnej pustaczkom ceramicznym?
> 
> Izolacyjność akustyczna ściany to dosyć skomplikowany temat. W przypadku materiałów o budowie niejednorodnej (jak pustaki) jeszcze trudniejsza - są częstotliwości, które w nich rezonują i zamiast być ciszej jest głośniej.
> Na początek i na deser
> 
> Najlepiej izoluje lity żelbet, potem pełna silka i ceramika, ale pełna. Pustaki są daleko w tyle. Często dalej, niż BK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dlatego cieszę się że stawiasz z betoniku komórkowego.

----------


## Gik

Jak dla mnie ceramika to zło...
toż to nie ma prawie plusów. Takie coś niby średnie, bo tak pokazują reklamy. A tak naprawdę do niczego się nie nadaje. Dzięki ceramice co jest lepsze lub łatwiejsze? Nie wiem... życie składów budowlanych jest łatwiejsze kiedy wszyscy to kupują... chyba to jest ten plus?  :big lol: 

Ytong
Banalna, łopatologiczna obróbka, dla samorobów nieoceniona. To ma sens. Zwiększa izolację termiczną, za to kwiczy akustyczna. Można z tym żyć i polubić ( da się, dużo ludzi żyje i nie marudzi). Akumulacja fajna sprawa ale nie dla każdego jest istotna. Niektóry chcą szybko nagrzać w pomieszczeniu to beton kom. to nieco ułatwi. Ale tylko nieco.

Silikat
Wbrew pozorom też łatwo się stawia, nie łopatologiczne, bo trzeba mieć dobre narzędzia. I schodzi nieco dłużej bo i bloczków sporo więcej, bo małe. 
Zyskujemy Izolacje akustyczna, trwałość, będzie wszystko wisieć na każdym kołku bez problemu i zastanawiania się nad sposobem mocowania.
W tym Silikat jest najlepszy. No i legendarna akumulacja, no pewnie jak się nagrzeje to coś tam trzyma. 

Osobiście wybrałem silikat, bo według mnie ma najlepsze plusy. Najbardziej przydadzą się w przyszłości.

----------


## donvitobandito

Milion razy było pisane. Poczytaj neta, wyrób swoje zdanie, pogadaj z wykonawcą. 

W odniesieniu do tych dwóch materiałów, z tytułu wątku, to ceramika zdecydowanie przewyższa BK i to bez względu na jej rodzaj.

W odniesieniu do silikatów, to też jest od nich lepsza. Tylko mowa tu o cegłach, ewentualnie maxach. Jeżeli chodzi o ceramikę polaryzowną, to jest gorszym materiałem niż silikaty.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Który jest pomijalny w ścianie dwuwarstwowej, bo za izolację odpowiada styropian a nie materiał nośny.
> Mam dom prawie pasywny z silki.
> ***
> 
> Robiłam niedawno na innym forum budowlanym porównanie cen i parametrów przy zakładanej grubości ściany 40 cm:
> 
> BK 500 Solbet Optimal - 24x24x59 cm + 16 cm styropianu grafitowego = Współczynnik przenikania ciepła: 0,15W/m2K
> Cena 1 m2 ściany z bloczka wynosi:  76,2 zł (10,79 zł x 7,062 szt), Cena 1m2 styropianu 16 cm wynosi 32 zł (dla ceny 60 zł/paczka 0,3m3)
> Czyli łączny koszt m2 to 108,2 zł
> ...


Jest jeszcze hasiok (pustak żużlobetonowy).
U mnie po 40zł za m2 plus koszt zaprawy. P+W jest.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jest jeszcze hasiok.
> U mnie po 40zł za m2 plus koszt zaprawy. P+W jest.


Klaudiusz, u mnie gorola hasiok znaczy śmietnik  :big grin:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Klaudiusz, u mnie gorola hasiok znaczy śmietnik


Hasiok to kosz na śmieci.
Poprawiłem poprzedni wpis.
Żużlobetonowy.
Hasi, to także w znaczenu jako popiół.
Małym dzieciom, jeśli coś jest gorące, także można mówić/ostrzegać  "ha-si".
 :smile:

----------


## dez

> Milion razy było pisane. Poczytaj neta, wyrób swoje zdanie, pogadaj z wykonawcą. 
> 
> W odniesieniu do tych dwóch materiałów, z tytułu wątku, to ceramika zdecydowanie przewyższa BK i to bez względu na jej rodzaj.
> 
> W odniesieniu do silikatów, to też jest od nich lepsza. Tylko mowa tu o cegłach, ewentualnie maxach. Jeżeli chodzi o ceramikę polaryzowną, to jest gorszym materiałem niż silikaty.


Milion razy było o tym i nigdy ceramika nie wygrywała z bk/silikatem. Nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd. Na marginesie - nie ma ceramiki polaryzowanej  :wink:

----------


## Gik

Ceramika jest częściej stosowana, bo jest to materiał trochę bardziej skomplikowany w produkcji i produkują ją głównie większe firmy które mają świetny marketing, a kto lubi marketing? Oczywiście składy budowlane i budowlańcy bo marketing = bonusy  :smile: , tak samo jak byś lekarza pytał o najlepszy suplement  :big lol:  .
To Ty inwestorze wybierasz materiał, nigdy ale to nigdy niech nikt nie pyta się wykonawcy czego by użył. Samemu musisz się do edukować taka Twoja powinność, jeśli tego nie zrobisz to płać i płacz  :bye: 

Też miałem ten problem z wyborem. 80% sąsiadów ma domy z ceramiki, a ich powód był taki, bo wszyscy tak budują. Ja wolałem się obiektywnie do kształcić - forum nie pomogło  :big lol:  Każdy materiał poza ceramiką ma swoje istotne plusy i każdy ma inne.

----------


## kryzys

> Klaudiusz, u mnie gorola hasiok znaczy śmietnik


No bo ty jesteś gorol  dla hanysa hasiok to żużlowe.

----------


## Sakufate

Cześć,

Przeczytałem wątek i nadal się nie zdecydowałem z czego budować dom.
Rodzina związana z budowlanką - opinie zgodne aby budować z ceramiki i nie pchać się w silikat.
Chcę sobie wyrobić swoje zdanie tak aby nie mieć do nikogo pretensji także pytanie do was.

Warunki:
- budowa na pochyłej działce gdzie część ścian wyjdzie wkopanych w ziemię (wymagany materiał, który jest najmniej podatny na nasiąkanie wilgocią),
- budowa z 1 km od autostrady i w pobliżu lotniska więc zależy mi na akustyce (wiem o silikatach tylko co by było jakby były w ziemie?),

Beton komórkowy wstępnie odrzucam ze względu na podatność na wilgoć, pozostaje Ceramika i Silikat.
Porotherm ze względu na występujące w nim pory z tego co wyczytałem jest podatny na wilgoć, a ściany obsypane ziemią muszą być na to jak najbardziej odporne.
W tej chwili w mojej głowie pojawili się tacy kandydaci: Pustak ceramiczny Max oraz Silikat.

Wkopanie ścian w ziemie tak mniej więcej będzie wyglądać:


Jeżeli może się ktoś podzielić linkami do rzetelnych niezależnych porównań lub testów, które nie są sponsorowane przez producentów to bardzo proszę.

Dajcie znać co myślicie.

----------


## boconek03

Nie będziesz dawał izolacji żadnej przed obsypaniem?

----------


## Sakufate

@boconek03
Tak będę dawał izolację i chciałbym użyć materiału, który w razie czego będzie drugą linią obrony przed wilgocią.
Oczywiście jeżeli widzisz to inaczej to proszę podziel się twoim doświadczeniem lub opinią.

Z tego filmu takie porównanie po namoczeniu materiałów i później osuszeniu:


Wartości nabranej wody:
Gazobeton 351
Ceramika 239
Silikat 213
Kermazyt 97
Wartości po suszeniu przez jakiś czas:
Gazobeton 246
Ceramika 54
Silikat 124
Kermazyt 18

Wydaje się, że test przeprowadzony tak by wykazać, że kermazyt jest najlepszy w tej dziedzinie.
Jednak to daje jednakowe podejście w kwestii Gazobetonu, Silikatu i Ceramiki.

Moje wnioski takie, że Silikat stosunkowo niewiele nabrał tej wody jednak będzie schnął 2x dłużej niż Ceramika.
Znaczenie największe ma ilość wody jaką może nabrać materiał gdyby się coś złego wydarzyło, bo pod ziemią czas schnięcia tak czy siak będzie długi.

Jeżeli źle to odczytuje to proszę o pomoc w wyprowadzeniu z błędu.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

To co masz w części ziemnej, nie masz wyboru. Bloczki betonowe.
Nad, możesz robić z czego chcesz.
Co masz w projekcie, bo nie wierzę, że masz coś innego niż bloczki betonowe w części pod pow, ziemi.

----------


## dez

Silikat nadaje się na część podziemną pod warunkiem murowania na zaprawę cw.

Zasadniczo nie zwracaj uwagi ma czas schnięcia bo nie możesz do puścić do sytuacji w której ten parametr będzie miał znaczenie. Chyba że rura pęknie i zaleje ścianę.

----------


## Kaizen

> Moje wnioski takie, że Silikat stosunkowo niewiele nabrał tej wody jednak będzie schnął 2x dłużej niż Ceramika.


Takie krótkie testy niczego nie dowodzą.
I czego ma dowodzić to, jaki % masy to woda? Że więcej jest w stanie pochłonąć w wilgotnym okresie żeby oddać w suchej zimie? Jak już, to wtedy nie ma znaczenia % masy - tylko % objętości przy tej samej grubości ścian albo globalna wartość w litrach dla całego budynku.
Jak przeliczysz na % objętości to się okaże, że BK wygląda najlepiej w tych czysto teoretycznych rozważaniach.

----------


## Sakufate

@*klaudiusz_x*
Nie mam jeszcze projektu, a koncepcję i to tak chcę rozeznać temat najlepiej jak to możliwe.
Dzięki za odpowiedź, mam tylko częściowo dom w ziemi.
Czy będę musiał murować z bloczka betonowego nawet jeżeli zdecyduję się na płytę fundamentową?
Podpiwniczenie będzie używane jak normalna kondygnacja w budynku.

*@dez*
Przy silikacie w warstwie podziemnej nie wystarczy dodatkowo spoina pionowa na kleju?
Rozumiem Twoje podejście, pewnie masz 100% racji i dla spokoju chcę rozpoznać tę kwestię bo dodatkowa odporność na wilgoć nie zaszkodzi.

*@Kaizen*
Na teście objętościowo bloczki są mniej więcej tak same.
Zważono bloczki aby sprawdzić ile % przy swojej masie nabiorą wody.
Dla mnie ten test wykazał, że gdy zwiększymy objętość to ta nasiąkliwość zostanie na tym samym poziomie.

Rozumiem, że masz na myśli to, że środek BK jest suchy i nabrał dużo wody tylko na krawędziach.
Widziałem w którymś dzienniku budowlanym jak BK wilgoć miał wewnątrz pomimo, że ścianki wydawały się suche.

Oczywiście, każdego czytającego mój post przestrzegam, że nie jestem ekspertem, osobą doświadczoną ani nawet praktykiem.
Jestem nowicjuszem i staram się jak najwięcej nauczyć.Sam czasami czytając inne fora tematyczne gdzie posiadam większą wiedzę zauważam wypowiedzi ludzi z małym doświadczeniem, którzy wprowadzają czytelników w błąd. Dlatego przestrzegam przed sugerowaniem się postami osób nowych w temacie, a ja taką jestem i temat rozpoznaję.

----------


## dez

> @*klaudiusz_x*
> 
> *@dez*
> Przy silikacie w warstwie podziemnej nie wystarczy dodatkowo spoina pionowa na kleju?
> Rozumiem Twoje podejście, pewnie masz 100% racji i dla spokoju chcę rozpoznać tę kwestię bo dodatkowa odporność na wilgoć nie zaszkodzi.


https://www.ytong-silka.pl/pl/sciany...iczne_1404.php

To nie reklama producenta, a potwierdzenie że dopuszcza się silikat w ścianach fundamentowych (ale na pełnych spoinach z zaprawy murarskiej). Zaprawa cienkowarstwowa nie nadaje się do celów o jakie pytasz. Pozostaje kwestia finansów, co wyjdzie taniej - popularna emka czy silikat.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> @*klaudiusz_x*
> Nie mam jeszcze projektu, a koncepcję i to tak chcę rozeznać temat najlepiej jak to możliwe.
> Dzięki za odpowiedź, mam tylko częściowo dom w ziemi.
> Czy będę musiał murować z bloczka betonowego nawet jeżeli zdecyduję się na płytę fundamentową?
> Podpiwniczenie będzie używane jak normalna kondygnacja w budynku.


Znajomy ma na płycie.
Jego projektant jest także jego KB.
To co w części pod pow ziemi, ma z bloczka betonowego.
Po wyjściu nad powierzchnię, ma już z pustaka żużlowego, jak cały pozostały dom.
Tutaj możesz kombinować.
Idź do projektanta, wtedy zobaczysz, na co się zgodzi.

Mam dom z piwnicą z bloczka betonowego. Później silikat.
Pierwszą zimę miałem wymurowane ściany kolankowe z silikatu bez dachu.
Pierwsza warstwa na zaprawie CW, później klej.
Silikat podciągał wodę do 3 warsw w górę,
Osobiście bym go nie dał na część pod ziemią.
Jakaś niedoróbka itd i będzie mokro.
Nie jestem inż budownictwa.
Ale z tego co widziałem, nie dałbym go pod poziom gruntu.

To moja opinia, nie musisz jej brać pod uwagę.

----------


## Kaizen

> Na teście objętościowo bloczki są mniej więcej tak same.


Serio? To z tego:

wynika, że silka ma gęstość 2x większą od BK... A to bzdura.




> Zważono bloczki aby sprawdzić ile % przy swojej masie nabiorą wody.
> Dla mnie ten test wykazał, że gdy zwiększymy objętość to ta nasiąkliwość zostanie na tym samym poziomie.


Co to znaczy "na tym samym poziomie"?
Jak w bloczek o gęstości 1800kg/m3 wsiąknie 100 litrów wody, to wagowo nasiąknie 5,56% a objętościowo 10%
Jak w bloczek o gęstości 500kg/m3 wsiąknie 100 litrów wody, to wagowo wsiąknie AŻ (ŁOLABOGA) 20% - a objętościowo tak samo 10%.




> Rozumiem, że masz na myśli to, że środek BK jest suchy i nabrał dużo wody tylko na krawędziach.


Nie. Doszukuję się wady w nasiąkliwości jako takiej, i znajduję tylko zaletę - że im większa, tym więcej jest w stanie pochłonąć wody w wilgotnym okresie i oddać w suchym (czytaj w sezonie grzewczym).

----------


## Sakufate

> https://www.ytong-silka.pl/pl/sciany...iczne_1404.php
> 
> To nie reklama producenta, a potwierdzenie że dopuszcza się silikat w ścianach fundamentowych (ale na pełnych spoinach z zaprawy murarskiej). Zaprawa cienkowarstwowa nie nadaje się do celów o jakie pytasz. Pozostaje kwestia finansów, co wyjdzie taniej - popularna emka czy silikat.


Co z wylaniem ścian piwnicy z betonu? Czy takie coś ma sens ekonomiczno wykonawczy?




> Znajomy ma na płycie.
> Jego projektant jest także jego KB.
> To co w części pod pow ziemi, ma z bloczka betonowego.
> Po wyjściu nad powierzchnię, ma już z pustaka żużlowego, jak cały pozostały dom.
> Tutaj możesz kombinować.
> Idź do projektanta, wtedy zobaczysz, na co się zgodzi.
> 
> Mam dom z piwnicą z bloczka betonowego. Później silikat.
> Pierwszą zimę miałem wymurowane ściany kolankowe z silikatu bez dachu.
> ...


Hej będę mieć budynek nierównomiernie pod powierzchnią ziemi.
Hmm silikat aż tak podciągnął? Bloczek betonowy by tego nie zrobił?
Wychodzi pewnie dla wielu oczywistość, że nie zależnie co się użyje trzeba dobrze zaizolować.
Pytanie czy jest budulec, który by się lepiej zachował?




> Serio? To z tego:
> 
> wynika, że silka ma gęstość 2x większą od BK... A to bzdura.
> 
> 
> 
> Co to znaczy "na tym samym poziomie"?
> Jak w bloczek o gęstości 1800kg/m3 wsiąknie 100 litrów wody, to wagowo nasiąknie 5,56% a objętościowo 10%
> Jak w bloczek o gęstości 500kg/m3 wsiąknie 100 litrów wody, to wagowo wsiąknie AŻ (ŁOLABOGA) 20% - a objętościowo tak samo 10%.
> ...


Kaizen wychodzi na to, że nie ma rzetelnych materiałów do porównania w internecie? 
Im więcej się czyta tym mniej się wie.
 Masz może jakieś badania gdzie można wyrobić własne zdanie, bez stronniczości na korzyść jednego z materiałów?

----------


## Kaizen

> Masz może jakieś badania gdzie można wyrobić własne zdanie, bez stronniczości na korzyść jednego z materiałów?


Bierz argumenty "za" na korzyść preferowanego w danym zestawieniu materiału i zastanów się, czy faktycznie ta cecha jest istotna z punktu widzenia użytkownika. I jak to wygląda w innych badaniach. Dla przykładu owszem, BK znacznie nasiąka wodą. Tylko pytanie w jakich sytuacjach? Jak masz elewację zrobioną, to nie od deszczu. Może wciągać wodę z pary wodnej (o ile farba i tynk przepuści) - pytanie, czy to wada, czy zaleta, jak odda w suchym  sezonie grzewczym.
Może też wciągnąć więcej w czasie powodzi... Tylko czy tu naprawdę istotne jest ile wciągnie? Ważne, jak to wpłynie na U, jakie jest ryzyko, że pojawi się w nim niechciane życie, jak szybko wyschnie i czy odzyska swoje parametry. No czy te parametry Ci odpowiadają. Np. BK jest niby kruchy... Niby - popatrz na filmiki na YT co dzieje się po młotkowaniu ceramiki, a co BK. Niby jest miękki, że paznokciem zarysujesz - ale co z tego, jak po wybudowaniu jest z każdej strony zabezpieczony tynkiem.

----------


## dez

> Co z wylaniem ścian piwnicy z betonu? Czy takie coś ma sens ekonomiczno wykonawczy?


Zasadniczo to byłoby najlepsze rozwiązanie, ale czy najtańsze to ciężko powiedzieć, wynajem szalunków, zbrojenie, układanie betonu i ewentualne błędy wykonawcze (raki itp). Niemniej odporność na parcie ziemi (mam wrażenie że dotychczas błędnie pomijany aspekt) byłaby rewelacyjna. Izolacja też byłaby prostsza (zwłaszcza gdyby zastosować odpowiednie domieszki do betonu).

----------


## TeDy1989

Dużo tu tabelek. Ja wybudowałem w zeszłym roku z BK, dużo rzeczy starałem się robić samemu i za cholerę nie zmieniłbym BK na ceramikę. Nie zauważam żadnych wad tego materiału, jedynie same zalety. Że chłonie wodę? Jaką wode, skoro na zewnątrz masz stryropian z tynkiem, od dołu zabezpieczenie przseciwwilgociowe a od środka tynk lub płytę GK, a najczęsciej sama farba już za dużo tej wilgoci nie potrzeba. Do zrobienia dziury wystarczy wkrętarka, A np. lustra czy kaloryfery łazienkowe wiszą mi na samych wkrętach długości 10 cm, bez żadnych kołków itp. Na prawdę, przyjemność robienia. No i dużo cieplejsze niż ceramika, ale i trochę droższe..

----------


## boconek03

Odnośnie ceramiki stawianej na pianę to lepszy porotherm dryfix czy termoton diament?
Czy jeszcze coś innego?
Proszę o opinię tylko o ceramice (nie o BK, silikat, keramzyt itp).

----------


## HugoStiglitz

i to jest konkret odpowiedź panie kolego

----------

